
How much AI training data do you need? - houjicha
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/how-much-ai-training-data-do-you-need/
======
verdverm
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapnik%E2%80%93Chervonenkis_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapnik%E2%80%93Chervonenkis_dimension)

